# Bassin for Trout!



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2007)

Took a break from catching bass and used my bassin tools to catch trout! Caught three nice native Brown trout in a great stream in Monroe Co, Pa (that is the Pocono Mountains for those keeping score at home)

I had a monster follow my PC Baits perch pointer but it refused to hit


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 17, 2007)

Never caught one of those yet. Nice lookin' trout! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks - an a mental note - do not lip the trout, they have teeth! I was trying for a different pic, but the fish slipped so I lipped it and bleed a little. :shock:


----------



## SMDave (Oct 17, 2007)

I ski up in the poconos sometimes. It's nice there, definitely saw some trout looking waters up there.


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you throw it back or did you take it home to eat it? allot of people keep trout for a meal, If the water is clean, I would take a couple home.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 17, 2007)

Jim said:


> Did you throw it back or did you take it home to eat it? allot of people keep trout for a meal, If the water is clean, I would take a couple home.



The water is super clean - but trout are low on my list of yummy fish, rather "blah" tasting. Taug and Striper season is here followed by giant sea bass, I can wait for some fresh caught fish


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 17, 2007)

esquired said:


> ...an a mental note - do not lip the trout, they have teeth!...:shock:



:-k Was gonna ask you if they have teeth. I guess that's one question I don't need to ask now :wink:


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 17, 2007)

It really dissapoints me to see a trout in your hand, and not a bass. Whats going on Dave? :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful brownie! I love trout fishing, it's just too far to do regularly.


----------



## Jim (Oct 17, 2007)

mr.fish said:


> It really dissapoints me to see a trout in your hand, and not a bass. Whats going on Dave? :lol:



LOL! Variety is the spice of life! Is that the quote?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

All your pics look great, do you have a camera man to follow or do you bring a tri pod of some sorts?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> All your pics look great, do you have a camera man to follow or do you bring a tri pod of some sorts?



I use the timer and try to find something to prop the camera on. Sometimes it works others, I end up returning the fish to the water without a photo becuase there is no place to lean the camera :evil:


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 18, 2007)

You need a tripod Dave. I purchased a nice one from best buy awhile back, and its been the best investment for my lonesome fishing adventures. Just about all my pics are taking by me with camera timer, and my nifty tripod skills.


----------

